# Arabian rescue in pa



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and wow you do have lots of questions :lol:
As far as feed goes, its best to go by weight rather than quantity. I keep a small postal scale in the barn to weigh the feed. Ours get 1 lb. a day so I weigh that out then put it in a container mark the container where the feed hits. That way you don't have to weigh every day. Most feed instructions are based on body weight of the horse and in weight equivalents. 
You can give your horse some people stuff but it gets expensive that way so its best to get the horse type. I use DMSO occasionally on my horses. I use the horse type not the people type. Check either your local feed supply or some of the online places like Smartpak.com or KVvet.com
Your best resource for health issues will always be your local veterinarian.
I hadn't heard about drug addicts taking bute. It has to come from a vet, you can't buy it over the counter so makes me wonder if its the same stuff


----------



## rumor17044 (Oct 17, 2009)

thank you vidaloco!!! i don't want to buy a set of scales to measure out my feed once. but i will figure something out to get an exact measurement.my girl seems to be filling in nicely and slowly i am going to post some up to date pics of her, i've had her a month now, u can't see her ribs as badly, however her hip area is still looking flat, i;m hoping that will b the next area to fill in. she is rumored to b 2 months pregnant, how many months till it will be visibly noticable? thank you very much on the meds advice, i was so confused!!!! i will certinly check out the sites you recommended!! btw, butes r very hard to come buy for the drug addicts, $15/pill, and it is used to help them from being sick when they STOP taking the drugs, can get only by prescrip, and i still continue to wonder if its the same? lol, drug addicts r a dime a dozen here, sorrowfully/.. any advice anyone has to offer is GREATLY appreciated, i luv my rumor dearly and would never want to do anything to harm her. knowledge is power!!!!!!


----------

